
Frame.io: A GitHub for Video - johntraver
http://frame.io
======
danso
_OK...must..not let...autoplaying video...harshen critique..._

So can the OP elaborate how this is the "Github" for video, rather than, the
"YouTube for Video"? Because at a glance, from what's on the page...A "Dropbox
for file sharing, Vimeo for video review, and Email for communication" is what
I would consider YouTube to be (well, Youtube + Google+)...

A Github for Video would, in my mind, involve some kind of diffing thing...and
a way for collaborators to do something like freely tinker with audio/video,
all at once, and share and merge those iterations in some much easier, more
harmonious way than just uploading clips to the cloud and annotating them,
which you can already do with YouTube.

(also, the video on site, on the iPad, seems to be unresponsive to the replay
button, which makes it hard to review the demoed details)

That said, this is definitely a cool thing to try out in theory. I'm
especially interested in seeing how bandwidth issues are handled (or if a
slight sacrifice in resolution and fidelity is the tradeoff...and if that
tradeoff is even possible with the tastes of the intended audience)

~~~
johntraver
You are right. The github part was for the tech community and only refers to
version control videos, and EDLs, or Edit Decision Lists, to track changes in
an edit. From version to version. Thanks for ending on a high note, most of
our industry response has been wonderful

~~~
mbesto
Why even target the tech community? This looks like a pure Hollywood play. I
would stay away from Freemium-esque model here. I've worked with quite a few
fashion companies and they'd eat this up...

~~~
johntraver
Tech is my community as CTO, and this is one of the few examples on the web
using the new Famo.us JS framework. Aside from that, everyone is creating
video for marketing as professional quality video is more readily available to
consumers. Thanks for the input on the Freemium model as well! We have heard
both sides, and will be a tough call! :)

------
mahouse
Autoplaying music = instant close

~~~
jackmaney
That is an _excellent_ idea for a browser plug-in.

~~~
johntraver
haha :)

------
64mb
Autoplay music? No. Stop that.

------
AdrianRossouw
So famo.us has got a pretty bad reputation, but it's actually a really good
idea.

The code is actually really well written too, and I'm sure that any bugs it
has.. vis a vis scrolling etc.. are not design faults. They can be fixed.

This is probably the best technical explanation I have seen of what famo.us
actually is :

[http://ibm.com/developerworks/library/wa-
famous/index.html](http://ibm.com/developerworks/library/wa-famous/index.html)

~~~
argonaut
I don't get the hate famo.us gets on HN. But to be clear, their code isn't the
best. Their code is quite janky in places and is very poorly documented (in
the source and in the docs). I'm also pretty sure the bugs it has _are_ design
faults. All of this can be fixed, though, which is why I like to take a "wait
and see" approach with famous.

~~~
malandrew
While we're aware of some design issues that we're currently working on
addressing, we'd still love to hear what you think are famo.us' current design
flaws and how you think things should be implemented differently.

------
taylorhou
solid. good to see more upstart competition in the space. I'm founder of
remarkhq.com

besides the autoplay bashing in here... lol, the site is pretty slick.

definitely wish you and the frame team the best of luck. I'm sure we'll meet
again. :p

and just to troll a little: kudos on the 1k bot followers on Twitter...

~~~
johntraver
Thanks! glad to see friendly competition! and no we launched yesterday, we do
SNL digital short and have huge industry rep. Elijah wood even signed up.. No
fakes yet :)

~~~
taylorhou
sign ups and name dropping are so totally last year. actively engaged is what
counts. =p

[http://imgur.com/7lWWrtU](http://imgur.com/7lWWrtU)

~~~
johntraver
My bad, got to get with the times ;) That looks like a happy user!

------
nanexcool
I'm reading in the comments that there's more on the page if you scroll. I'm
using a laptop with no mouse and no scroll on the trackpad and neither Page
Down nor Space nor the arrow keys work.

~~~
johntraver
This unfortunately is a problem :( This was a demonstration of the new Famo.us
framework and their scrollviews not not support bars yet!

~~~
AdrianRossouw
It's also using the first release of famo.us, and there was a new major
version since, and one incoming.

------
akoumjian
Full disclosure: I'm the CTO at Nimia.

At Nimia ([https://app.nimia.com](https://app.nimia.com)) we already provide
all the basic features listed here. You can archive, share, transfer, preview,
comment on collections of videos. Available right now, no waiting for an mvp
release.

You can also privately license your work to clients, publish it to our
marketplace, etc. We have tools to promote your individual brand and also have
a whole host of collaboration tools that are in the pipeline.

~~~
johntraver
Nice to meet you, I have seen many competitor companies take this opportunity
to offer their services, they certainly exist! We are two years beyond MVP.
Look forward to seeing you around!

~~~
akoumjian
Nice to meet you as well! It's definitely a great space with a lot of room for
development.

------
jackmaney
Please, _please_ , PLEASE don't automatically play audio upon the page load.

Serious question to the creators of frame.io: what makes you think that it's
okay to do that?

~~~
michaelmior
I thought that was the case too. But it seems it actually starts on scroll.

~~~
jackmaney
That's only epsilon better. The only time that a web page should play music is
if the user clicks on a button to start a video or play an audio clip. That's
_it_. Period.

------
ziyadb
I actually found the music and the video demo excellent! Great demo of your
app.

The music was especially beautiful, I even looked it up. It's Planet Love by
DJ Quicksilver in case anyone else liked it.

Don't let all these comments about auto-playing audio put you down. Great
experience!

~~~
johntraver
Well that was positive! Thank you! btw I turned it down to 25% in the last 10
minutes, I think it was at full blast before :)

------
solomone
Pretty slick video. The page is pretty buggy is some annoying ways. The chrome
gesture for paging back doesn't work since I assume it's grabbing the mouse.
When you page back or forwards to the page it reloads and it's white.

~~~
XaspR8d
I didn't even know I could scroll down because holding the down button did
nothing.

That said, I do agree the video is really nice, and it's been a while since I
saw a promising approach to collaborative video editing.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> I didn't even know I could scroll down because holding the down button did
> nothing.

Wait, you can scroll down? There's no scrollbar, page-up/page-down/up/down do
nothing, space does nothing. The site seems to be completely inaccessible to
keyboard users.

------
johntraver
The music is in the video, that autoplays on scroll completion. Sorry if it
annoys you.

~~~
teh_klev
Unfortunately it is truly annoying and very loud. Maybe warn folks before they
blast that out their speakers in the wee small hours.

~~~
hamsternipples
yeah, brings back those myspace memories for me. the browser even became
unusable as well - just like it used to, with those decked out myspace themes.
(actually, it's amazing to think that IE survived some of those profiles.)

------
CSDude
Pricing info would be nice. It will store and serve probably huge files, and
multiple versions of them, meaning the storage and bandwith usage will quickly
climb, and I suspect it is going to be expensive.

------
muglug
Demo looks incredible. Well done.

What sort of transcoding infrastructure are you using?

~~~
johntraver
Rolling our own for wider support. We have a special in, in the industry, and
will be supporting RAW camera formats like no other :)

~~~
muglug
So you're not even using ffmpeg? It's used by Dropbox and many others -
[https://tech.dropbox.com/2014/02/video-processing-at-
dropbox...](https://tech.dropbox.com/2014/02/video-processing-at-dropbox/)

I'd imagine that'll be the biggest bottleneck, especially if you intend to
transcode raw video with data rates of > 1GB/minute

~~~
johntraver
My bad, I thought you meant transcoding as a service. Yes we are building our
own engine around ffmpeg. We have special components that stream Ycbcr from
raw into ffmpeg

------
theseoafs
What awful design. The video in the background is nice but you don't need to
take over my scroll wheel and you DEFINITELY don't need to blast a song at me
without my permission.

~~~
johntraver
Thanks for the input!

~~~
thoughtpalette
I thought the design was beautiful. Both the site and client.

~~~
jamesfindlater
Yeah, totally not cool to knock the design - it's damn sharp. (PS I'm from the
competition Wipster, and I'm still saying that)

~~~
johntraver
greatly appreciated James! :)

------
Lidador
Nice video! Source:
[https://d2vj41uy1yy43g.cloudfront.net/empire_state.webm](https://d2vj41uy1yy43g.cloudfront.net/empire_state.webm)

------
ninjastar99
Like this a lot. Well done. Heads up - collaborator is spelled wrong in your
demo video (right hand side).

~~~
johntraver
Thanks! foreign designer! :)

------
drpancake
Looks like a great idea. But good luck implementing those iOS-style blurring
effects in a real browser.

~~~
sim0n
Not efficient and only works in WebKit but -webkit-filter: blur(Npx) makes a
nice effect

~~~
grumblestumble
that will only blur an element, not the visible area underneath a translucent
element. drpancake is referring to blurring the playing video is it scrolls
underneath the title bar. this is pretty much impossible to do in HTML/CSS
with moving content (video, gifs, etc), and only possible to do with static
images by doing some very janky canvas hackery.

------
michaelmior
The site is incredibly laggy for me to the point where it's not usable.

------
iliaznk
Finally I heard my MPB's fan spinning...

